# Breeders in South Florida?



## Minky

I'm having trouble finding reputable breeders in South Florida (West Palm to Miami). All the links I'm finding are really old and haven't been updated in years, or else the breeder just hasn't had any new litters in a long time. Does anyone know of any good breeders in my area?


----------



## nanashi7

Have you checked Petfinder?

I've searched and found:
Laurie Davidson
601 NW 104 Avenue
Pembroke Pines, FL 33026
Home 954-435-0708
Cell 954-435-0708
Breeds hairless Dumbos, blue Dumbos

Don't know if they are in business still.


----------



## Minky

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, Laurie recently passed away from cancer. I didn't know her but I think she was much loved and admired in the community.


----------



## nanashi7

Are CL litters okay?
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pet/4157578888.html


----------



## Minky

I actually responded to that link a few days ago and I'm in communication with the breeder. She hasn't really reveleaed much info about herself, or the parent rats. The photo of that adorable blue dumbo baby is not from her litter - I found the pic on another breeder's website in another state. And she's not even sure her blues will be dumbos! So it's a little sketchy, but I'm waiting to see how it plays out. 

Thanks for the links, by the way. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Phantom

You and I are in the same dilemma when it comes to finding breeders in Florida. I got Pastoolio from a breeder, but she no longer breeds. She had a spider infestation in her house that killed most of her rats and many more animals. She still rescues different types of animals as well as rats from time to time. 

There is a rat breeder a little ways north in Florida that I've had my eye on for a while. You might consider checking her out. It's a drive though. 
http://agothicrattery.weebly.com


----------



## Minky

A Gothic Rattery seems to really have her act together. I read over the whole website last night, and it seems worthwhile to fill out the application. Stark contrast to the breeder in Hialeah who is willing to sell me a baby without knowing anything about me!


----------

